# Corsair H55 & Kraken G10 auf GTX 680 Erfahrung!



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Hallo Com 

Ich wollte mal meine Erfahrungen teilen wie eine AiO Wakü auf einer GPU läuft! 

Ich habe mir gen Kraken G10 & eine Corsair H55 bestellt. Dazu VRAM Kühler in schwarz von Akasa.

Nach dem modifizieren des Gehäuses (Wollte unbedingt beide Radiatoren vorne rein bauen, H100 & H55) und dem ersten Testen bin ich echt erstaunt was das teil auf einer GPU an Kühlleistung bringt!! Verbaut sind die Corsair SP120 Performance Lüfter im P/P.

30 Minuten Sleping Dogs auf max Einstellungen und 1920x1080p kommt die GPU nicht über 46°C mit 1280MHz und anliegenden 1,244V! Die VRM bzw. Spannungswandler erreichen max. 70°C! Lüfter liefen zum ersten Test auf 100% sprich ca.~ 2300rpm. Zum Vergleich: Der DCII Kühler schafft mit max. Lüfter die GPU gerade so auf 80°C zu halten und die VRM auf 90°C.

Im IDLE läuft die Karte nun bei 26°C bei 20°C Raum Temperatur und Lüfter auf 1000rpm. Vergleich DCII Kühler: Im IDLE nie unter 32°C.


Alles in allem ist das eine Super Lösung und auch leise!!! 

Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder an und werde weiter Berichten wenn ich mich mehr eingespielt habe.

Edit: So, eben mal ne Runde gespielt und Screens von GPU-Z gemacht. Hänge sie auch unten an.



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. August 2014)

Habe diesselbe Erfahrung gemacht, allerdings bei einer Asus 670 DCII. 

[Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)

So eine Lösung mit 120 mm Radiator liefert auch noch brauchbare Ergebnisse bei einer Grafikkarte mit einer um ca. 100 Watt höheren Leistungsaufnahme als deine 680 DCII, einer 290X mit 1100MHz GPU- und 1500 MHz Speichertakt:

Review: Erlkönig unter Wasser - HIS R9 290X IceQ mit Hybrid-Kühler

Schade, dass es diesen Kühler nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt: Kleinere Verbesserungen des Hybrid I mit einer aktuellen Pumpe, längeren  Schläuchen und vielleicht noch einem austauschbaren Lüfter in der  Kunstoffabdeckung hätten imo schon für einen Hybrid II gereicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Ich wollte erst den Hybrid II nehmen aber da ich kurze Schläuche wollte und der große kühler auf dem PCB im Weg war. 

Bin aber sehr über zeugt von dieser Lösung und kann jedem auch dazu raten wer eine bessere Kühlung braucht und den Platz für einen Radiator hat. Da reicht wie man bei mir sieht ein 120mm Radi, und somit braucht man keine H110 etc.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. August 2014)

Ja, eine H110 muss da nicht sein. Ich selber würde den Lüfter am Radiator aber immer so montieren, dass die die Abwärme der Grafikkarte aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird. Das ist ja der eigentliche Vorteil eines solchen Hybrid-Kühlers gegenüber einem normalen VGA-Luftkühler. Idealerweise baue ich den Radiator so ein, dass sich der CPU-Kühler und der Grafikkartenkühler nicht gegenseitig beeinflüssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann ich auch gleich einen Morpheus, Peter 2 usw. auf die Grafikkarte setzen.

Eine gute Lösung bei der auch das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mit 80€ stimmt ist die Kombination aus Hybrid II und Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kühler.
Der Titan ersetzt im Grunde die Lüfter deines Asus DC II Kühlers und kühlt den Speicher und die Spannungswandler, der Hybrid II kümmert sich um die GPU. Das ist im Grunde identisch mit deiner Lösung, nur gelangt da die Abwärme der Grafikkarte eben nicht in das Gehäuse, weil die Schlachlänge ausreichend groß ist, um den Radiator im Deckel montieren zu können und man nicht auf die Gehäusefront oder die Rückseite ausweichen muss.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Ja das mit der Luft raus habe ich auch schon getestet aber mit Luft rein kühlt es besser da die Luft gleich wieder raus transportiert wird. 

Bei meinem Obsidian 650D davor war es so wie du es sagst besser. 

Aber dank deinem review bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen auch meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser zu setzen.


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. August 2014)

Jetzt hast dus geschaft, jetzt überlege ich auch wieder meine Graka umzurüsten 

Wird der gesamte Kraken nur von den 4 Schrauben rund um die GPU gehalten? 
Ich habe nur die Sorge das es dann bei dem neuen Nvidia Karte nicht mehr passt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Ja, auf die Lüfter Seite kommen 2 Schaumstoff Türme als Abstandshalter drauf die du aber je nach Karte ein wenig versetzen musst!

Sonst wird alles nur mit den 4 Schrauben und der Backplatte gehalten! Also der mitgelieferten, ich hab meine halt drauf gelassen!
Das einzige was du schauen musst ist, das die Lochabstände gleich sind. Sind sie aber eigentlich bei allen Karten.


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. August 2014)

Ok dann warte ich auch genauere Infos zu den neuen Karten und dann werde ich mir den Kraken G10 auch noch für meine GTX670 holen, wenn der Lochabstand gleich ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Was für eine hast du den genau ?


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. August 2014)

Eine Point of View GeForce GTX 670 mit dem kurzen PCB.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. August 2014)

Von den Loch Abständen her passt das aber ob die spawas da noch gekühlt werden ist die andere Frage ...


----------



## Computer_Freak (16. August 2014)

Da Habe ich Lüfter in der Seitenwand, das sollte gehen mit den Spawas.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. August 2014)

*@ streetjumper16:*

Ich denke du kannst deine 680 auch mit 1280MHz und anliegenden 1,244V  bei niedrigeren Lüfterdrehzahlen am Radiator laufen lassen, wenn dir  eine geringere Lautstärke noch wichtig ist. Du bist ja mit den 46°C  unter Last noch weit vom kritischen Bereich entfernt.

Hardwareluxx hat auch zu Push/Pull mit zwei Lüftern bei einem Single Radiator gute Werte gemessen.

Zwar auf einer CPU, dem  Intel Xeon E5 2687W, der auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet wurde und mit einer erhöhten Spannung von 1,25 V betrieben wurde. Ausgelastet wurde der Prozessor mit Prime 95. Die CPU dürfte im Test so etwa eine Leistungsaufnahme von mindestens 250 Watt gehabt haben.

Sondertest: Push/Pull mit 2 Lüftern

Bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 600 U/min liegt Push/Pull 30°C vor einem einzelnen Lüfter. Wenn man die Temperatur mit den Ergebnissen Testresultate Serienlüfter, OC mit nur einem Lüfter bei 1000 U/min vergleicht, ist die Kühlleistung fast identisch und immer noch im grünen Bereich.

Du hast zwar im Vergleich zu dem Test nur einen 120 mm Radiator, aber deine 680 DCII bleibt auch unter den 250 Watt. Ich würde vielleicht noch versuchen, wo du mit Push/Pull bei mit geringeren Lüfterdrehzahlen landest.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2014)

So mal ein Update von mir!

Im Moment läuft die Karte auf 1306/1900 MHz bei den anliegenden 1,244V und die Temperatur geht nicht über 62°C Core und 88°C VRM bei einem Lüfter! (Zweiter Lüfter kommt noch dran wenn das Y Kabel da ist)
Habe die Performance gegen die Quiet getauscht. Da ich so oder so keine 2350 rpm brauche und ob ich nun 60°C oder 50°C habe ist ja egal da beides recht kühl ist 

Habe die Lüfter nun an die GPU gehängt das diese sie von selbst regelt nach meinem Lüfterprofil. Und selbst auf 1350 rpm sind diese nicht wirklich zu hören. Und sollte es doch mal zu laut werde kann ich die Lüfterkurve ja ändern  Aber auf jeden Fall leiser als die Performance Edition die wie ein Orkan gebrüllt haben.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. August 2014)

Welche be quiet Lüfter hast Du denn genommen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. August 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So mal ein Update von mir!
> 
> Im Moment läuft die Karte auf 1306/1900 MHz bei den anliegenden 1,244V und die Temperatur geht nicht über 62°C Core und 88°C VRM bei einem Lüfter! (Zweiter Lüfter kommt noch dran wenn das Y Kabel da ist)
> Habe die Performance gegen die Quiet getauscht. Da ich so oder so keine 2350 rpm brauche und ob ich nun 60°C oder 50°C habe ist ja egal da beides recht kühl ist
> ...



Habe jetzt auch Lust bekommen meine Asus 670 DCII mit der H55 mal richtig auszufahren. Ich kann nur nicht die VRM-Temps mit GPU-Z  auslesen  und die Wandler sitzen bei meiner 670 DCII im Gegensatz zu deiner 680 DCII am anderen Ende der Kare. Müsste mich auch noch nach nem Unlocked-Bios umschauen. 

Bin auf deine Ergebnisse mit dem zweiten Be Quiet gespannt. Wie hoch war bei deiner 680 DCII eigentlich die Standardspannung unter Last? 1,175 V?


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. August 2014)

Ich korrigiere: KEINE Be Quiet sondern SP120 Quiet Edition!! Diese laufen im Gegensatz zu den Performance Edition nicht mit 2350 rpm sondern max. 1350 rpm! So wird die Karte zwar etwas wärmer wenn ich voll aufdrehe aber dafür um Welten leiser  

@ Lios

Ich kann dir dein BIOS auf 1,212V frei schalten wenn du mir das BIOS hochladest !?  Und zu den VRM: Da fällt mir nur ein das du dir ne Halterung bastelst damit du einen Lüfter auf die Linke Seite packen kannst. 
Standard sind es max. 1,175V bei der GTX 680 das stimmt. Über das bios kann man ja die max. spannung auf 1,212V ändern aber mehr geht dann nur mit dem Afterburnder Softmod!

Edit: Pumpen sitzen übrigens jetzt am Aquaero damit ich sie etwas runter regeln kann und sie leiser sind.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. August 2014)

Vom Platz her geht das leider nicht, dass ich einen Lüfter auf die andere Seite bekomme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. August 2014)

Kannst du i-wie nachmessen was für eine Lüfterbreite da hin passen könnte, bzw. Lüfter tiefe ?

Vielleicht 60mm & 15mm tief ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. August 2014)

Mein Grafikkarten-VRM und -PCB Lüfter Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 auf dem Bild ist 15 mm tief und passt auch ohne die Entkopplung nicht unter die Pumpe. Ich denke ich brauche einen unter 10 mm und da wir es schwer einen zu finden. So ein 40 mm Lüfter dreht halt ordentlich auf und das wird mir zu laut.


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. August 2014)

Du kannst den Lüfter dann ja auch regeln. Lieber einen 40mm mit 1000 rpm als gar keinen, das macht schon ordentlich was aus!!! Wenn ich meinen Lüfter abstelle werden die Spawas sofort über 100°C heiß!

Bzw. kannst du einen 60mm nicht in die Lücke packen ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. August 2014)

Der Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XS1 macht einen ganz guten Eindruck. Der sollte auch in die Lücke passen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. August 2014)

Ja der Lüfter scheint gut zu sein. Könnte halt sein das du dir ne kleine Halterung oder so bauen musst, aber viel sollte es nicht sein. Aber durch den Lüfter kannst du nochmal ordentlich die  Spawas kühlen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2014)

Update:

Eben nochmal die Schrauben am Kühlkopf fester angezogen und siehe da... Last Temperatur maximal 55°C. Bei den VRM muss ich mir noch was überlegen den diese liegen bei 96°C...
Vielleicht sitzt der Kühlkörper ja nicht richtig auf


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. August 2014)

Der schwarzer VRM Kühler ist doch verschraubt, vielleicht ist eine der beiden Schrauben nicht richtig angezogen worden. Mirt welcher Lüfterdrehzahl läuft der 92 mm Lüfter für die VRM-Kühlung?


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. August 2014)

Bei den DCII Karten ist das Problem immer das der VRM Kühler nie richtig aufliegt. Müsste ich mal nachschauen. Wenn nicht pack ich mir Kupferkühler von enzotech drauf.

Der läuft mit 100% und ist erstaunlich leise! Hätte gedacht er wäre viel lauter.


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. September 2014)

So noch mal ein Update:

Das mit den VRM hab ich lösen können. Die VRM haben die warme Abluft vom Radiator ab bekommen weshalb ich den Radi nun hinten rein gebaut habe und somit werden die VRM nur noch 80°C 

Desweiteren habe mir eine weitere NEUE Asus GTX 680 DCII TOP für 213€ angeln können. Diese wird nun da alles so schön läuft auch mit der H55+G10 Combi ausgestattet.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage wohin mit dem weiteren 120mm Radiator !? Hinten so wie oben ist kein Platz. Bleibt nur vorne in die Mitte. Nur soll er raus oder rein pusten ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. September 2014)

Weiteres Update:

Nun laufen zwei GTX 680 unter Wasser mit einer H55 und maximal 50°C mit overvoltage und die Lautstärke ist mehr als perfekt 
Die zweite Karte hat noch keinen Kraken G10 weshalb ich da ein wenig modden musste das auch der Lüfter dran kann, was zwar nicht sonderlich gut aussieht aber bis der Kraken G10 kommt seinen Teil leistet 

Und wie immer: Ich kann es nur weiter empfehlen, da kommt nicht mal ein Accelero Extreme etc. ran


----------

